# "Title not available" for ALL channels in TS4K Guide



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Just bought a Tivo Stream 4K device and installed it. For a day, all was fine. Then this morning, ALL but four channels in the guide show "Title not available". I have all services like Sling, Vuvu, etc. turned off since we do not use them. That apparently leaves just Tivo+ channels but like I said, there was guide data yesterday but it disappeared overnight and all but four of them now show "Title not available".

I called Tivo support and they fell far short of my already very low expectations. As step #1, they wanted me to power cycle the Stream 4K, which did not help. Step #2 was a factory reset, which I refused because I did not want to set everything up from scratch again. We tried many other stupid things. At one point she wanted me to force a connection on my Bolt. Really? Yes, she insisted that the Bolt and the Stream 4K were "connected". I went along with that one and of course it didn't change anything. She kept telling me to access the "settings home" on my LG TV. When I asked if she actually meant my LG TELEVISION, she said YES. And then would tell me to go to settings that were in the Android TV menu on the 4K. For half of that time she was supposedly waiting for a supervisor, who never showed up. We farted around for about an hour with no resolution and I finally gave up. At one point she reminded me that the call was being recorded, to which I replied "THAT will be interesting to someone".

But wait, there's more.

I bought the 4K from Amazon. Instead of shipping me one Tivo Stream 4k, they shipped me one CARTON of FOUR Tivo Stream 4Ks (they come in cartons of four from the manufacturer). When I decided to be a good guy and call Amazon about the over shipment, they said "Merry Christmas, keep them" and sent me an Email to that effect  So I have FOUR Tivo Stream 4Ks to play with. Just to see what happened, instead of factory resetting my in-use 4K I unplugged it and swapped in a new one. After minimal setup, it looked like the guide data was back. Or so I thought. So I unplugged it and went back to the original 4K...... and the guide data was back. Or so I thought. Turns out that with two 4K devices on my Tivo account, there is some interaction. For one thing, the titles in "My Shows" propagates between devices and *survives a factory reset*.... that is useful information. But the enabled "services" also propagate between devices and adding the new 4K with everything at defaults enabled all the services including Sling on BOTH 4K devices. What I thought was the formerly missing guide data was actually guide data from Sling and the other streaming channels I had originally disabled but had become enabled again. When I disabled them again, this just left Tivo+..... and all but four of the Tivo+ channels once again show "Title not available".

Does anyone here have a clue what is wrong? Tivo certainly does not. I'm trying to just ignore all this mess.... after all, I only paid $29.95.... and got FOUR of them for that price. But Tivo is certainly continuing its slide into oblivion. Too bad too..... aside from this issue, I actually like the Tivo Stream 4K because of the "My Shows" functionality (which was why I bought it in the first place). That functionality is something EVERY streaming box manufacturer should have (looking at you, Roku).

One last thing..... there is some sort of a catch-22 if you exchange remotes or stream boxes. I was never able to get the remote from 4K #1 to work with 4K #1 again after I paired it to 4K #2. I tried un-pairing it (press and hold Tivo and back buttons until the LED glows red) and using the pairing button on the 4K but it would never pair. I suspect the issue is that the remote was still paired in 4K #1, which would not re-pair to THE SAME remote until it was removed. But without a functional remote, there is no way to remove it short of a factory reset (paper clip in the pin hole). I finally used the remote from 4K #2, which paired to 4K #1 successfully.

Sheesh.... I'm bushed! 

Paul


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

OK, for anyone else following this..... the next morning the guide data was still missing so I called Tivo again and insisted on speaking with a supervisor. Since by this time I HAD performed a factory reset, the supervisor said she would escalate the issue to the technical team. The NEXT morning, the guide data was back. Again, this was only the Tivo+ guide data.... all the other services had correct guide data. 

Why is convincing Tivo that any given issue is on THEIR END so danged hard! 

Paul


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

pgoelz said:


> OK, for anyone else following this..... the next morning the guide data was still missing so I called Tivo again and insisted on speaking with a supervisor. Since by this time I HAD performed a factory reset, the supervisor said she would escalate the issue to the technical team. The NEXT morning, the guide data was back. Again, this was only the Tivo+ guide data.... all the other services had correct guide data.
> 
> Why is convincing Tivo that any given issue is on THEIR END so danged hard!
> 
> Paul


I noticed on my Edge random channels at random times have 'title not available' for next week. I wonder if I'll have to do a reset to get it to work


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Kurs0010 said:


> I noticed on my Edge random channels at random times have 'title not available' for next week. I wonder if I'll have to do a reset to get it to work


Note that when I did a factory reset, it DID NOT bring the missing guide data back. The guide data returned on its own, many hours AFTER the reset. My suspicion is that there was a server side issue but Tivo has not (yet) contacted me to explain what the issue was.

Paul


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Well, it was only temporary. After a couple weeks of on again / off again use, "Title not available" has returned to all Tivo+ channels this AM except for Cine Life, Tastemade, Revry, QVC, HSN and Loop. Not sure it is even worth it struggling with Tivo over this since it is a major fight just to get to a supervisor.... and even then, they have no ready fix. 

So.... I guess it is what it is. Decent hardware with poorly (if at all) supported software. Glad mine was free  

Paul

EDIT: And later that very same day.... they're back. Interestingly, MOST of the channels had guide data when I turned the TV on this afternoon. After scrolling up and down, suddenly ALL channels had guide data.


----------

